# R33 mysterious plug



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Does anyone know what this brown plug is on the ecu loom


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Its not a great pic tbh. What wires are going into it?


----------



## R4race (Dec 9, 2020)

With the assumption this located below the IP, above the ECU/ECM, this looks like it may be a "joint connector". If this is a joint connector there should be mating connector that joins certain pins. The engine harness joint connector is joining various ground and shield circuits. Note: They are not all tied together.


----------

